# Michael bisping signing!!!! @ zavvi



## FourMMA (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey!! For anyone who's interested, and would probably want to meet a UFC Fighter!

I've just found out that MICHAEL BISPING is going to be at ZAVVI @ BIRMINGHAM (UK) FRI 5, AT 5:30!! Signing his Book :' UFC OCTAGON'

If you can try and make it down for a signing, i'll probably be there, that's for sure!!

MMA!!!


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

And you didn't just register to promote this event? lol....


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Which friday, if its today you only gave us 1 hours notice!!


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

he did say fir 5 so yeah its now lol http://www.zavvi.co.uk/events/event-michael-bisping/s.jsf


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

FourMMA said:


> i'll *probably* be there, that's for *sure*!!


That doesn't make much sense (or at all)


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

I probably wasn't there, guaranteed...


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

Kunoichi said:


> That doesn't make much sense (or at all)


Haha! Has this bod been back on here since?


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Robk said:


> I probably wasn't there, guaranteed...


I guarantee I probably wasn't maybe there.


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

Aw, I feel bad for being mean now. Come back & join the forum properly, was only teasing!


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> I guarantee I probably wasn't maybe there.


potentially...


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Robk said:


> potentially...


Likely.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Agreed.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok now you're making no sense.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

True, was a mockery of a decision!


----------

